# Ampeg SVT - VR or CL?



## DLG

What would you guys recommend. 

I play mostly metal, but I have two bands that are quite different. One's in the Fear Factory, Meshuggah, Soilwork vein soundwise and the other is doomy stoner stuff. 

I'm pretty dead set on a hi-end ampeg tube amp, and almost certainly a tube amp in general, but if you guys have other recommendations for a hi-end and versatile amp, please reccomend away.


----------



## Mordacain

SVT is made of pure win. Bass amps, by and large are far more multipurpose than most guitar amps, and SVT will cover anything you need to do with aplomb.


----------



## DLG

are you aware of the differences between the VR and CL? are they big?


----------



## TemjinStrife

The VR has two independent input channels and all of the vintage-correct toggle switches. The CL has a five-position midrange switch. Honestly, unless you ABSOLUTELY must have the vintage look and use multiple basses in one set, there's not much of a reason to get the VR.


----------



## DLG

that's the answer I was looking for. I'll see though when I get the money saved up, it's only about a 100-200 dollar difference right?


----------



## TemjinStrife

$1699 CL, $1999 VR.

They're usually pretty bulletproof though, so used would be my suggestion; and you can often get the real thing (mid-70s SVT) for $1100-1300. It might need a cap job, but it's hard to argue with that.

Other awesome bass tube amps to look at:
-Orange AD200 (amazing growly tone)
-Fender 300Pro (exact same amp as the last incarnation of the Sunn 300T, just different badge since Fender bought Sunn)
-Peavey VB-2 or VB-3 (The VB-2 is a mere $900 and sounds great, while the feature list on the VB-3 is frankly amazing and it's pretty lightweight for an all-tube bass head)
-Mesa 400+ (out of production, but used ones are all over the place. Killer amps.)

Although, all of this depends on what the used gear situation is where you live. I'm not sure how you'd go about finding a used bass amp in Serbia.


----------



## Mr12ax7

Ive played both of them and IMO i like the VR better. I used it at a small venue show with a Ampeg 8x10. deep tone. very warm. and you can get a pretty good grow out it with the right settings. the CL i played at San Francisco on a 6x10 and the tone was quite similer. Again deep warm tone. That famous Ampeg sound to it. love the 5 way mid switch. there both amazing amps its really up to what you like in them.

and the other amps the Temjin listed above are pretty amazing as well. the Peavey VB are pretty damn good for the price. The 400+ has a very special place in my heart Haha.


----------



## DLG

TemjinStrife said:


> $1699 CL, $1999 VR.
> 
> They're usually pretty bulletproof though, so used would be my suggestion; and you can often get the real thing (mid-70s SVT) for $1100-1300. It might need a cap job, but it's hard to argue with that.
> 
> Other awesome bass tube amps to look at:
> -Orange AD200 (amazing growly tone)
> -Fender 300Pro (exact same amp as the last incarnation of the Sunn 300T, just different badge since Fender bought Sunn)
> -Peavey VB-2 or VB-3 (The VB-2 is a mere $900 and sounds great, while the feature list on the VB-3 is frankly amazing and it's pretty lightweight for an all-tube bass head)
> -Mesa 400+ (out of production, but used ones are all over the place. Killer amps.)
> 
> Although, all of this depends on what the used gear situation is where you live. I'm not sure how you'd go about finding a used bass amp in Serbia.



I actually have an old V-4 that I got used for 300 euro, and an old Acoustic 2 x 15 box but I think it might not have enough power. I love the distorted sound, but I get it at about 3 on the master volume, so I pretty much have no clean sound at a higher volume.

I've been thinking about the Peavey VB-2 but I don't like the fact that I don't see many people using it or talking about it ever, besides Elefson


----------



## josh pelican

I own them both. They're both fucking amazing amps.

Unfortunately the VR was smashed to fuck once UPS got their hands on it. I hope to get it fixed this year so I can do some real side-by-side comparison.

I cannot show enough love for these two amps.


----------



## Ishan

I'd go with a TC Electronic RH450 myself. It can sound just as great and is even better in the low end.
My


----------



## TemjinStrife

The RH450 is indeed an excellent and very versatile amp with a lot of options, and can sound very B-15 and SVT-like as well as many other tones.

If you want tube grit with an actual SVT though, it's easier to get with the SVT-CL because it has a master volume, while the VR does not.


----------



## josh pelican

The CL has a gain knob.


----------



## TemjinStrife

josh pelican said:


> The CL has a gain knob.



Right. That's what I meant.


----------



## Rook

I'd go for a CL, because they just sound great, the gain knob is really useful. I spent ages with the VR flipping switches pressing buttons, I plug into the CL and straight away, instant gratification. 

You can also pick up a USA made CL for very reasonable money. I personally would argue the UK spec USA made amps are better than the Korean/Vietnamese one.

I would however say, a tube change to JJ's did my Korean SVT-3PRO absolute wonders.

Used USA CL!


----------



## nephilymbass

Why not just get a sans amp RBI? It does the all tube SVT sound very well IMO. Almost all of the bassist I see in touring rock and metal bands use Sans amps. I switched to the RBI after I had to get new tubes and my amp sounded completely different with the new tubes.


----------



## TemjinStrife

nephilymbass said:


> Why not just get a sans amp RBI? It does the all tube SVT sound very well IMO. Almost all of the bassist I see in touring rock and metal bands use Sans amps. I switched to the RBI after I had to get new tubes and my amp sounded completely different with the new tubes.



Dude, we get it. You like the RBI. It doesn't feel like an Ampeg. Although, running an RBI through an Ampeg is pretty awesome-sounding.


----------



## josh pelican

This thread is done. He was wondering about Ampegs. Not Tech 21.


----------



## DLG

just ordered a SVT - CL and a 6 x 10 stack 

when I get it, to I post new amp day here or in the gear forum?


----------



## josh pelican

Post it anywhere you'd like! You're going to be happy with the sound, man. Trust me.


----------



## DLG

also got EBS multidrive and mutlicomp pedals on the way. Saw them for a sweet price and couldn't resist!


----------



## highlordmugfug

DLG said:


> just ordered a SVT - CL and a 6 x 10 stack
> 
> when I get it, to I post new amp day here or in the gear forum?


There better be plenty of pics, or we're going to have a problem.


----------



## Ishan

DLG said:


> also got EBS multidrive and mutlicomp pedals on the way. Saw them for a sweet price and couldn't resist!



Don't forget to tell us about that comp, I'm in the search for one


----------



## TemjinStrife

Ishan said:


> Don't forget to tell us about that comp, I'm in the search for one



Might I recommend the Markbass Compressore? Fantastically transparent, very powerful, and sounds great.


----------



## DLG

just got the pedals but have nothing to plug them into since I sold my old amp 

ampeg should arrive in early/late March.


----------



## DLG

So I ordered a CL and the distributers fucked up and didn't get one shipped in, I've been waiting a month. So the dude is sending me the VR instead, no extra charge 

winning?


----------



## ApteraBassist

i've owned the C: and the SVT..... the clear winner was Markbass


----------



## TemjinStrife

ApteraBassist said:


> i've owned the C: and the SVT..... the clear winner was Markbass



On which planet?


----------



## ApteraBassist

seriously. i've never had a better tone than when i got my markbass. its got such a clear and yet aggressive tone. it cuts through the mix like butter without being harsh. and it weighs 6 pounds instead of 60 =p


----------



## DLG

but, what are your opinions on the sans amp RBI?


----------



## JeffFromMtl

DLG said:


> but, what are your opinions on the sans amp RBI?





Also, of all the amps I've played, the only that are in close competition with the SVT's are the Fender Bassman300/Sunn Model T/300T.


----------



## ApteraBassist

haven't played the sans amp


----------



## ApteraBassist

I'd strongly recommend trying out a cab with 12's in it. it can drastically change the sound of an amp


----------



## TemjinStrife

ApteraBassist said:


> seriously. i've never had a better tone than when i got my markbass. its got such a clear and yet aggressive tone. it cuts through the mix like butter without being harsh. and it weighs 6 pounds instead of 60 =p



Really? I've hated the sound of pretty much every Markbass head I've ever used. Give me an Eden, an RH450, or a real tube monster anyday. Goes to show it's all subjective.

Same thing about speakers. I use two 12" loaded cabs now, but only because I like the way they sound, not because they use 12" speakers. It helps to just listen to the sound you get rather than worrying if it's coming from a 2x8", 1x15", or 4x12".


----------



## DLG

oh hai


----------



## josh pelican

Fuck you. I really need to take my VR to the shop. I'd run the VR and the CL together.


----------



## highlordmugfug

^
Do it Josh, you know you wanna. 

EDIT: And clips, DLG.


----------



## DLG

I sold all my other shit in order to buy this, so I have no cabinet to plug it into yet 

the 6 x10 ampeg cabinet should be in by next week though. until then, it's hanging out in my apartment.

I'll do a full new amp day once I get everything.


----------

